# NEIHS Annual Show 2012



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

We are announcing our annual show for 2012 - we have posted this announcement in the new FBH - IHS section. For those unaware this is a new section to aid in communication for the FBH and the affiliated societies.

Here is a link;

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/i-h-s/876489-neihs-annual-show-2012-a.html#post10338124


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

I have had enquiries from people wanting table space already, so if anybody requires space please be aware that the facility space is limited, and will be on a first come first served basis!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Confirmed date for show is Sunday 28th October 2012.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Another confirmed booking. Looking like it should be even better than last year!


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

Am I booked in to do another venomous exhibition?

If not please can I be!

Graeme


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Naturally Wild said:


> Am I booked in to do another venomous exhibition?
> 
> If not please can I be!
> 
> Graeme



You betcha! I have already allocated your space - ill text you in a minute - sorry I meant to a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump for the day!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

More table space booked, we should have even more choice and more things to see and do than last year!


----------

